# Ideas for miter saw fence



## Richro65 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey all,

I just got a new DW716 miter saw to to replace my old 10" Delta. All these years I had been using a home made fence system with 48" extensions on each side of the saw with a 5" high back for work piece support.

This same design won't be so easy with the new saw because it has a high back fence that slides outward when you need to tilt the saw.










At work there is simply a piece of 1.5" steel angle iron with adhesive back tape measure stuck to it, and this works fine for most applications. However there is no high back support for anything like crown molding, and using a stop block means a piece of wood and a clamp, rather than a convenient flip stop like you can get.

Any thought? Thanks


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a similar saw, DW 718, and I bolted a block of wood to the sides of the saw base to attach my wood fences to. I use screws to attach the wood fence to the saw. I cut the wood fence back and routed a dado to allow the aluminum saw fence to slide away from the blade for making bevel/compound cuts. I checked and I don't have any pictures handy showing a closeup of the fence/saw connection. You can look in my forum section and see some pictures of the saw/fence assembled but it's a wide angle shot.


----------

